# Meet Molly.



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

On thursday I finished my last ever University exam. I am no longer a student! I stayed in Plymouth to celebrate with my friends and came home yesterday. I felt rough as anything but wanted to spend some time with my mum and catch up, as have felt like a hermit crab for the last few months. We went and did a bit of retail shopping and was having a lovely day. I quickly popped in to PAH to pick up some forage for the guineas when I was walking past the pets section and my attention was caught by a scuffle going on. It was in the syrian section and involved two of them.

I know you shouldn't buy from pet shops. I know the background. I know it means putting money in their pockets to carry on. Yet when the little girl being picked on got away and ran up to the screen and put her paws on my hand and licked the glass I knew my heart was gone. I couldn't bare the thought of leaving her there to be bullied, get hurt or worse, and something just 'clicked'.

Please don't give abuse, I feel terrible about it but don't regret bringing her home at all. She is 8 weeks old and is a long haired sable syrian. She is so curious and nosey and comes running up to the side of the cage to sniff every new person that goes near the cage. She was happy to eat a treat that i was holding. She is very jumpy at being held, but has not bitten once and was happy for me to stroke her yesterday whilst she was in her cage.

I haven't got any great photos yet as have obviously let there to settle down but she looks like she's going to be a very sweet little girl.



*Meeting my dad for the first time*


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

She's beautiful!!! And very lucky you saved her!! No judgement from me hun!! Being face to face with an animal that is pulling at your heart strings and is in need all 'rational' thoughts go out the window and you just want to hold them and protect them right away and nothing else matters!!! I completely understand!! You did the right thing! A life is a life and it is not her fault and shouldn't be penalised because of where she was born xx


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> She's beautiful!!! And very lucky you saved her!! No judgement from me hun!! Being face to face with an animal that is pulling at your heart strings and is in need all 'rational' thoughts go out the window and you just want to hold them and protect them right away and nothing else matters!!! I completely understand!! You did the right thing! A life is a life and it is not her fault and shouldn't be penalised because of where she was born xx


Thank you Hun 

She is a beautiful little thing and already has such personality. She loves her wheel! At the minute she has the 8inch junior wodent wheel as it's more than big enough for her but have a spare senior wodent wheel as well for when she gets bigger if she needs it 

All my other small animals have been rescues or adopted so it felt really weird buying her but there was just something that felt 'right'.

I didn't think I would get another hamster since Bolt passed away last week as I didn't want to feel like I was replacing him, as he was my heart rodent, but it's actually quite nice having two again.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

She is gorgeous and great name :thumbup:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

She is an absolute beauty, you did the right thing, so don't feel bad about it.

Congratulations on finishing Uni by the way.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous Hun, I can see why you got her!
She's going to be spoiled rotten living with you.

More pics plz :001_tt1:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous Hun, I can see why you got her!
> She's going to be spoiled rotten living with you.
> 
> More pics plz :001_tt1:


I'm waiting for her to wake up (impatiently i'll add!) so will try and get some later this evening. If she's as calm as she was yesterday I may sit in the bath with her as found that technique has really worked in the past 



Animallover26 said:


> She is an absolute beauty, you did the right thing, so don't feel bad about it.
> 
> Congratulations on finishing Uni by the way.


Thank you, nice to hear positive comments. I was so sure I was going to get slated for putting money into the pet shop so was nervous to introduce her


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Micky93 said:


> I'm waiting for her to wake up (impatiently i'll add!) so will try and get some later this evening. If she's as calm as she was yesterday I may sit in the bath with her as found that technique has really worked in the past
> 
> Thank you, nice to hear positive comments. I was so sure I was going to get slated for putting money into the pet shop so was nervous to introduce her


I once got a bullied male mouse from a pet shop, I had to tell them he was being bullied, he was blind in one eye and had bite marks on his back that were bleeding, he was also small. I bought him and unfortunately he died a week later, he was too weak 

When I told them he was being bullied the girl in the shop came, picked him up by his tail and put him into another enclosure with food he dived into (don't think the other mice let him eat), when I told her I was getting him she smirked and said there is a 7 day warranty on him so if he does I'd get a replacement 

I went back 7 days later and told them he had died, she smiled and said I could have another  I took one since they had my money and I had space. He wasn't a replacement and they wouldn't change anything.

I have had several bad experiences in there but it's the only pet shop I can get to easily that sells crickets  on the bright side I don't think they do well


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

She's gorgeous  I think you certainly did the right thing by taking her on. She'll have a great life with you 



emma20 said:


> I once got a bullied male mouse from a pet shop, I had to tell them he was being bullied, he was blind in one eye and had bite marks on his back that were bleeding, he was also small. I bought him and unfortunately he died a week later, he was too weak
> 
> When I told them he was being bullied the girl in the shop came, picked him up by his tail and put him into another enclosure with food he dived into (don't think the other mice let him eat), when I told her I was getting him she smirked and said there is a 7 day warranty on him so if he does I'd get a replacement
> 
> ...


That's disgusting. A lot of people seem to treat small animals as though they are easily replaceable. I'm lucky enough to have a pet shop near me that doesn't sell animals, so I tend to stay away from my local pets at home.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nat88 said:


> She's gorgeous  I think you certainly did the right thing by taking her on. She'll have a great life with you
> 
> That's disgusting. A lot of people seem to treat small animals as though they are easily replaceable. I'm lucky enough to have a pet shop near me that doesn't sell animals, so I tend to stay away from my local pets at home.


I have to say iv only once seen a pet shop that doesn't sell animals and she went bust within a year!

I have to go in 2 pet shops, the one mentioned as it is close and sells crickets and pets at home which costs me a bit to get to for my carefresh but I mainly get that off there website


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Ok, quick update. 

The little monkey was going for it on her wheel and was happy to come out and see me when I went in. She also took a monkey nut from me with absolutely no hesitation at all. I popped in a hamster ball (I find them easier to transfer them when they aren't tame and happy being handled) and took her in the bathroom. Popped some towels down in th bath and sat in there with here 

She wasn't nervous at all and is a really confident little girl. She let me pick her up twice, and also have a good 30 second cuddle and stroke with no struggle at all. She as also happy to use my hands as steps to climb up and down my legs. She is, however, too smart for her own good and worked out if she climbed up my foot she could jump onto the shower ledge and hop out the bath  However bizarrely she was happy for me to pick her back up and pop her back in with me. We didn't stay in there long as she is only a baby after all. It was no more than ten minutes. 

Anyway she's back in her wheel whizzing about as we speak


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Micky93 said:


> Ok, quick update.
> 
> The little monkey was going for it on her wheel and was happy to come out and see me when I went in. She also took a monkey nut from me with absolutely no hesitation at all. I popped in a hamster ball (I find them easier to transfer them when they aren't tame and happy being handled) and took her in the bathroom. Popped some towels down in th bath and sat in there with here
> 
> ...


:thumbup: glad all is going well


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She's sounds adorable, a very nosey little madam lol.
You need to add her to your signature now


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

shes stunning! i adore the long haired syrians- miss my boys Soo much! 
needless to say we expect Very frequent piccies of her!!!!!



emma20 said:


> I have to say iv only once seen a pet shop that doesn't sell animals and she went bust within a year!


see, i've heard this as well, and it makes me very nervous about keeping my pet shop animal-free (i'm hopefully opening Next summer!) i suppose a way around it is have a re-homing section and work with local small animal sanctuaries instead! even as a kid, i hated buying animals from pet shops, but still found myself taking a few minutes to pop in to see what they had- and got the 2 hammies, 2 bunnies, all the fish and our childhood rats in them. even now we don't actually have a real alternative to the petshop animals!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I managed to get a few snaps last night but didn't get any great ones really as just used my phone and was more interested in spending some time with her. I promise to try and get some better ones tonight! 

'Oh hi human. Let me cums out and says hello'




Looks at my pretty fur. I so fluffys.


POSE.


Forgot to mention, in the second to last her fur looks weird by her neck/top of her back. She'd just spent ages grooming and then decided to run underneath her water bottle in her cage and rub her back along it so ended up with a wet back :lol:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

she's the prettiest wee thing!!! her face is brilliant- especially in the 2nd pic!
can i steals her?!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> she's the prettiest wee thing!!! her face is brilliant- especially in the 2nd pic!
> can i steals her?!


I am afraid she is all mine :001_tt1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

:001_tt1: oh my goodness my hearts gone to mush, just look at that cute little innocent face. Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Be very careful my dear! You may find she's been hamster napped very soon :wink:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> :001_tt1: oh my goodness my hearts gone to mush, just look at that cute little innocent face. Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> Be very careful my dear! You may find she's been hamster napped very soon :wink:


She's like a baby black bear :001_tt1:

And you wouldn't dare hmy:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Micky93 said:


> She's like a baby black bear :001_tt1:
> 
> And you wouldn't dare hmy:


Who me!? :huh:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Who me!? :huh:


I know you too well! :devil:

*Update*
We are coming on leaps and bounds with this little girl. She had her second 10 minute session in the bath with me tonight and it went amazingly  She let me pick her up a few times without instantly jumping out and was more than happy for me to stroke her with no fuss at all. I also took the food container in and she was happily taking food out of my hands (peanuts and sunflower seeds) and was so gentle. She is now staring at me from her cage wanting to come out again but I'm keeping them short and sweet until she gets a little bigger and older as want to keep these session positive. I'm so smitten with her already :001_tt1: Oh and she's so calm and happy to have my phone up close and personal with no bother whatsoever, so managed to get a few nice up close shots 

Oh, and here is what you are really interested in  :lol:



'I'm suers I gots out of heres somehows yesternights'


Picture of innocence


enjoying the peanut she just took from me






Molly Selfie..




How I am now greeted when she recognises me..


:001_tt1:


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> shes stunning! i adore the long haired syrians- miss my boys Soo much!
> needless to say we expect Very frequent piccies of her!!!!!
> 
> see, i've heard this as well, and it makes me very nervous about keeping my pet shop animal-free (i'm hopefully opening Next summer!) i suppose a way around it is have a re-homing section and work with local small animal sanctuaries instead! even as a kid, i hated buying animals from pet shops, but still found myself taking a few minutes to pop in to see what they had- and got the 2 hammies, 2 bunnies, all the fish and our childhood rats in them. even now we don't actually have a real alternative to the petshop animals!


I'd go for the rehoming sections, you will be helping a little furry get a second chance and be able to educate the new owners :thumbup:


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

She really is gorgeous, I miss my Syrians they are so lovely and cuddly :001_tt1:


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Micky93 said:


> I managed to get a few snaps last night but didn't get any great ones really as just used my phone and was more interested in spending some time with her. I promise to try and get some better ones tonight!
> 
> 'Oh hi human. Let me cums out and says hello'
> 
> ...


Can I be nosy and ask what cage she's in? 

Ps: I love your slipper socks


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

emma20 said:


> I'd go for the rehoming sections, you will be helping a little furry get a second chance and be able to educate the new owners :thumbup:


think i totally will! 
though *some* stores homing sections are even worse for me when i go have a look- that's why i have soo many rats! they aren't even sexed right when adults in these 'thou shall not be named' stores!! mine will be awesome though! 

now i just need to get a long haired syrain for myself though... i'm getting GMR broody again :yikes:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

emma20 said:


> Can I be nosy and ask what cage she's in?
> 
> Ps: I love your slipper socks


She is in an Alexander cage 
You can get it on zooplus x

And thank you, primark £2


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww that last picture in her cage pleading with you to come out. Oh I want her.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww that last picture in her cage pleading with you to come out. Oh I want her.


I can't believe how quickly she's settling and taming up! She's only been here 3 nights! Such a little sweetie though, and so confident! :001_tt1:

I know, how am I suppose to resist that little face?! :blush2:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

*Update*
The taming sessions are coming on really well. Rather than sit in the bath again last night I popped up the large fabric animal pen that I use for the Guinea pigs when I'm going their cage and sat in it with her in the lounge. This was also good as it exposed her to the sounds of the TV and others walking around which was all new to her. She was a very good girl and took everything in her stride as usual. She was very interested in the TV at certain points and would do her meerkat impression to see the flashing images. Stroking is not a problem at all and she's completely happy to be stroked anywhere now. She is also relaxed at being scooped up and held for roughly 10 seconds before putting her down. She would probably be OK for a little longer but i'm trying to take it gradually so that she remains comfortable and confident. She also started using my hands as levels/steps last night to get to where she wanted to be  I had to stay away on wednesday night so made sure her and Phoebe had their food ready and asked mum to check up on them before bed. When she went in she found Molly sitting next to her wheel where I scoop her up from waiting for me to get her out. Mum's not overly confident with the rodents so instead sat next to her cage and had a nice chat with her which she seemed to accept.

Overall the little sweetheart is doing amazingly well and is a little dream :thumbsup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She really is a beautiful little girl, and she's landed on her paws with you!
Loving the pics :thumbsup: :001_tt1:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> She really is a beautiful little girl, and she's landed on her paws with you!
> Loving the pics :thumbsup: :001_tt1:


She is beautiful, and the photos really do no justice as they are just ones I've taken on my phone in dark lighting. Determined to get out my bridge camera and get some semi-decent ones of her soon


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm another one who wants to hamster nap.

My heart has melted :001_tt1:

I really want another syrian now.


----------

